# Everyday wear compression shorts w/o chamois - Suggestions?



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

So, after a recent bout with a bad infection in the, *ahem*, nether regions, *ahem* stemming from a ton of activity in the summer heat without proper attire, I have determined that I need to start wearing compression shorts most every day to avoid chafing and infection in the future.

I always wear shorts w/ a chamois when I am doing any kind of ride over 5 miles, but I like to ride my bike often for quick little trips instead of driving. I also do a good bit of hiking with my lady friend (1-2x a week), play golf regularly (2x a month), and play disc golf (at least 3x a week). I also sweat like hell anytime I am active (not overweight, just a sweater). One big issue for me is that I often ride to lunch from work, and/or to a local disc golf course to play rounds during my lunch break. This is not conducive to changing into my chamois shorts in the least….. Sso I am looking for a wicking compression short that I can wear daily to work that is comfortable for 8-10 hours and will prevent chafing.

Can anyone suggest a well-fitting compression short (w/o chamois) that is both comfortable to wear all day, yet won’t be astronomically expensive to buy 3-5 pairs of?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't wear compression shorts while cycling but do wear them during long-distance trail runs. Mine are made by Under Armour and I pay about $25 for them at Acadamy Sports. Not sure you will find top quality compression shorts for a lot less than that.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Plenty of synthetic, compression style underwear out there. UA, Nike, etc... 

don't sit around in sweaty gear... that's always bad news


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i have some nice synthetic underwear, but it gives me crotch rot a ton faster than just plain cotton.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

stumpbumper said:


> I don't wear compression shorts while cycling but do wear them during long-distance trail runs. Mine are made by Under Armour and I pay about $25 for them at Acadamy Sports. Not sure you will find top quality compression shorts for a lot less than that.


There is a UA outlet near my work... I may have to drop by and see if I can find a good price.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

d365 said:


> don't sit around in sweaty gear... that's always bad news


I usually take precautions to ensure I do not. My issue with the infection began with a bar-hop ride that was interrupted by down pour, in 90 degree weather. 9 hours, 50+ miles riding, lots of standing around drinking, and sopping wet the entire time, The next day I played a round of golf in 90+ heat and it just torched my groin area as I was in pants and cotton boxer briefs. I thought it was the start of some mild chafing, which I'm sure most of us have dealt with, but it was an infection and took off quickly after that . I feel that if I had some proper wicking compression shorts on while golfing I never would have gotten the infection (or it certainly wouldn't have exploded like it did).

So do any of you guys have experience wearing these types of shorts as underwear on an All-day basis?


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> i have some nice synthetic underwear, but it gives me crotch rot a ton faster than just plain cotton.


That surprises me? Is it the tight fit, or just the fabric not wicking well enough to keep things dry?


----------



## mjh365 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use Under Armour compression shorts occasionally. They are worth checking out. I use them on short rides, usually less than 20 miles.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Bobby12many said:


> That surprises me? Is it the tight fit, or just the fabric not wicking well enough to keep things dry?


I was pretty amazed myself. I have tested it several times. Both are extended leg briefs and fit the same. I think maybe the synthetic has slightly lower wicking ability, but i guess I thought synthetic would wick better.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

So do any of you guys have experience wearing these types of shorts as underwear on an All-day basis?[/QUOTE]

I do a week-long hunt for sharptail grouse and Hungarian partridge in Montana
each year and we walk many miles each day from sunup to sundown. I begin each day with a clean pair of of UA compression shorts. I find them to be quite comfortable all day long for the entire week. But the only way you will know how they feel to you, is to go buy a pair and wear them all day.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is a nice happy ending to this thread.

Bill In Houston sends Bobby12Many the shorts he does not like and everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Currently experiencing the fire in my thighs  hurts to walk.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> Currently experiencing the fire in my thighs  hurts to walk.


I know your pain friend. Treat now, prevent going forward.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

stumpbumper said:


> Here is a nice happy ending to this thread.
> 
> Bill In Houston sends Bobby12Many the shorts he does not like and everyone lives happily ever after.


Hahahaha Pre-washed I hope?


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

stumpbumper said:


> So do any of you guys have experience wearing these types of shorts as underwear on an All-day basis?


I do a week-long hunt for sharptail grouse and Hungarian partridge in Montana
each year and we walk many miles each day from sunup to sundown. I begin each day with a clean pair of of UA compression shorts. I find them to be quite comfortable all day long for the entire week. But the only way you will know how they feel to you, is to go buy a pair and wear them all day.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the input from experience, that is good to hear. I figure there is no reason they would be any worse than wearing my bike shorts all day, which I do all the time.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobby12many said:


> I know your pain friend. Treat now, prevent going forward.
> :thumbsup:


It's so painful. Hasn't been this bad in years. My thighs look blood red. Going to a show tonight too and was hoping to dance. Compression shorts and cornstarch!


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got one particular pair of underarmour compression underwear that I try to always wear when mountain biking. I tried to find more online, as the newer blue/red boxed ones didn't feel great to me. Of course, they're discontinued.


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a similar problem back in my army days running 100 miles a week(give or take a couple). Under Armor boxer shorts for me nowadays. The dont completely replace my cotton boxers, but if im going to be active and sweat they do.

They make a few different styles of thickness, and cut. Also some with vents front to back in the hot regions, which are my favorite and dry fast. 

I walked around the sporting goods store looking at all the brands. UA, Nike, etc. They are all basicly the same. Pick your logo and color scheme.:thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

What materials are these made of. What should I look for for these 100+ degree days of working outdoors?


----------



## JPCars10s (Jun 14, 2012)

Nike Pro Combats for running, hiking, working out, and days where I bike and hike. They were a little pricey but totally worth it.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for all of your input.

Heading to the Outlet Mall today where they have a UA, Nike, and Adidas store.

Ride on.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Try boxer briefs. Stops chafing, good to run in too. They're also cheap.


----------



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just wear regular nike pro compression shorts, they are kindof pricy, but if you have the room in your bank account, they are great at wiking sweat and what not


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

UA heatgear works best for me, but at 25 to 30 a piece a little pricey.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> Try boxer briefs. Stops chafing, good to run in too. They're also cheap.


That is all I wear now, literally. I don't even own another type of undergarment outside of my riding shorts.

I need more support as well as better wicking properties. I can soak a pair of undies in an hour during the summer, easy.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Steven92 said:


> I just wear regular nike pro compression shorts, they are kindof pricy, but if you have the room in your bank account, they are great at wiking sweat and what not


I picked up a pair of the Pro shorts yesterday and am trying them out today. So far so good! I am also going to try out a pair of Craft compression running shorts as well that a friend suggested. I have had great experiences with their thermal base layer gear while snowboarding.


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

ExOfficio Give-N-Go Boxer Briefs - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

A little pricy but really comfy, dry quickly and are antimicrobial. I've tried the UA boxer jocks also and these are way better and the same price.

Also pick up a bottle of Gold Bond (yellow bottle). Powder up when you are going out in the heat. Great stuff, feels like angles cupping your balls.


----------



## Mds2004 (Jan 9, 2012)

Came into this thread to post about exOfficio. I recently tried these from normal boxer briefs and I immediately ordered enough to become my daily underwear. It's almost like a boxer brief/compression shorts combo. Lightweight and breathable which is nice for those hot days.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

One suggestion is if you get a rash or irritation down there try tinactin. I know its for feet but its the same fungus. Works every time for me.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

^
+1 on the Tinactin recommendation. I used to get terrible chafing when I was doing a lot of moving on really hot days. I'd always reach for the spray at the first sign of chafing and try to get it under control. It burns like hell when you put it on, but it really helps get it under control and healed up quickly.

As far as compression shorts go, I've had good luck with Under Armour. The ones I have were actually made for baseball so they have a little padding in the thighs, but I'd imagine they'd fit and work just the same as their normal compression shorts.


----------



## hawkeye680 (May 20, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> ^
> +1 on the Tinactin recommendation. I used to get terrible chafing when I was doing a lot of moving on really hot days. I'd always reach for the spray at the first sign of chafing and try to get it under control. It burns like hell when you put it on, but it really helps get it under control and healed up quickly.
> 
> As far as compression shorts go, I've had good luck with Under Armour. The ones I have were actually made for baseball so they have a little padding in the thighs, but I'd imagine they'd fit and work just the same as their normal compression shorts.


I have the same UA shorts and they really make a difference. I bought some of the Nike Pro Combat compression shorts and they do not do near as well as the UA shorts. The Nike's do not wick sweat away like the UA.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

hawkeye680 said:


> I have the same UA shorts and they really make a difference. I bought some of the Nike Pro Combat compression shorts and they do not do near as well as the UA shorts. The Nike's do not wick sweat away like the UA.


I worked in law enforcement for 8 years and I tried every brand of UA style shirt out there under my ballistic vest and the only one that worked well was UA. Its a combination of the weave, percentage of each fabric, and fabric quality that make the difference.
Most of the others either felt wet or smelled bad after a few hours. UA shirts never smelled.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

UA brand... been really disappointed with Nike products in that category.

Adidas has some solid products as well. Wifey swears by their compression shorts for work.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

ColorVoyeur said:


> UA brand... been really disappointed with Nike products in that category.
> 
> Adidas has some solid products as well. Wifey swears by their compression shorts for work.


That's funny because if I had to pick a brand came second to UA it would be Addidas.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Have you tried chamois cream like Chamois Buttr? Aloe to soothe the existing pain, but fresh is much better than aloe in a tube.


----------

